# Oil protection on built motors



## AZMK4GTI (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey all, I have a 2005 gli and I am using ACL race series calico coated rod and main bearings in the standard size. I'm currently running a Motul 5W-40 full syn. I live in Arizona and it does get pretty cold in the winter months occasionally. What oil should I run for these bearings? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Motor: 
Supertech stainless inconel coated intake and exhaust valves
Supertech titanium springs and retainers
Integrated Engineering Brass valve guides
ARP head studs
Integrated Engineering Forged rods rifle drilled
ACL calico coated race series rod and main bearings


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5w40 is fine. Truckers use 5w40 in places that get much colder than AZ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

